# The Brain thinks he's won...but things are just getting started.



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Ever since The Brain's announcement that I was his selected target to commemorate his 500th post,I've been a bit on edge.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/299247-soooo-what-do-i-do-my-500th-post.html

I knew that his objective in this attack was to further weaken what he refers to as my allegedly "damaged mind",so rather than obssess about what his intentions were and actually help him along in his objective,I knew keeping busy would take my mind of that little freakin' genetically-enhanced evil freakin' maniac mouse.So,for the last couple of days,I've been fortifying my secret lair,bolting everything down,getting things ready for what I knew was going to be a massive explosion.
When the attack finally happened earlier today and the Herfacave was shaken to it's foundation like never before,I was actually relieved and kind of happy....the Herfacave survived....I survived...I live to destroy mailboxes another day.
At least I thought the attack was over...
I retrieve these from my blast-proof package drop-box

One package from that little freakin' mouse is bad enough,but 3?..especially a large box....this can't be good....so,I start to open the little boxes first.

the first box naturally had one of his stupid little freakin' notes

I know he's just trying to screw with my mind,so I ignore that smarmy little note and move on to the contents

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm..yummy yum yum yum

I move on to the second little package and find another stupid little freakin' note.

Zilla,huh?....well,let's see what's inside,shall we?

ahaaaaaaa...that little freakin' mouse decided to Go Green with this package:lol:...nice to know that even in the middle of psychological warfare I still have my sense of humor.

and now...the third and final package...this one was kind of heavy,so lord knows what's inside?

first,another stupid freakin' note

little freakin' genetically-enhanced evil genius mouse....so,I take out the contents of the box and find this:

yyyyyyyyyyyyyup...that,my friends,is a strong box....with a note pasted in the lid:

why,that no-good,evil,sadistic,devious,little freakin' %^$^%@$*&^%@&%$&^@&@^%$^%$&@ mouse.

Naturally...I was a little miffed.

I decided to look in the box,on the bottom of the strong box,in the other boxes(maybe he taped the key to the side of one of the boxes...nope...nothin')

so here I was...trying to jimmy the lock open to no avail...and I was all ready to take this thing outside and run it over with my car(wishing it was The Brain instead,naturally)when I remembered something The Brain mentioned in a PM he sent me late yesterday. He said that there were fragile contents inside the box,and that if I went all Herfabomber on it the contents might be damages....so basically..no crowbar...no sledgehammer...no dynamite..nothing fun like that if I want to keep the contents in one piece.

so basically.....if I want the goodies inside the box...all I have to do is surrender and admit that I,The Herfabomber,was bested by that little freakin' genetically-enhanced diabolical freakin' evil genius freakin' mouse.

that's it...all I have to do is surrender.....


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

LMAO is all I can say ound:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

That... is.... *AWESOME!!!*

That freakin' little mouse really IS diabolical!

Well played, Ian. Well played!

So... Herfabomber... whacha gonna do?!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

That's.....freaking.......awesome.....

Well played Brain, well played.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> That... is.... *AWESOME!!!*
> 
> Well played, Ian. Well played!





Danfish98 said:


> That's.....freaking.......awesome.....
> 
> Well played Brain, well played.


*GET OUT OF MY HEAD, FISH!!!* :smoke:


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

This is the best entertainment there is. Just follow The_Brain and Herfabomber and you remain entertained the entire day.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Damn it Derek. Beat me by about 5 seconds! Great minds from the sea think alike I guess.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

This is epic. Massive kudos to the maniacal little mouse. I love it!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

only thing that would have been better is a window to have to see the goodies! lollolololololololol


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey Herfabomber... what's under the label?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

kapathy said:


> only thing that would have been better is a window to have to see the goodies! lollolololololololol


But glass breaks easily.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Hey Herfabomber... what's under the label?


Nice try, just the lid...


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

this is gonna get bad real fast lol. this is going to be a long war i can see it now, and i can't wait to sit back and watch


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

the_brain said:


> But glass breaks easily.


yeah but bars beneath it wouldnt give..... although its even better since he only knows of 1 goodie inside... if I know you I bet theres more to go boom.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Genious - simply genious: But if anyone can find a way into that box it's Pete! I'm calling it the classic Mexican Stand Off for right now. Not sure who will blink but I just have a hard time seeing the Herfabomber surrender :mad2: die first - but not surrender. But WOW did the maniacal mouse sure think that one out!! :twisted:


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Holy crap!! This is pure genius! I think Brain wins! Herfbomber will blow you away but the Brain is an evil genius! Well played!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

bwhite220 said:


> Holy crap!! This is pure genius! I think Brain wins! Herfbomber will blow you away but the Brain is an evil genius! Well played!!


Genius yes! But don't count Pete out yet...


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

That's a good one, I know if id got that package id be wanting to cut into with a chainsaw but scard too at the same time hah.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Freaking awesome! Well played Ian. If the contents are what you're claiming, pete's proably going nuts trying to get into it. Here's something that I just thought of, so Pete has to surrender to The _Brain to get the key to open the box. Does the brain have to surrender to Pete if he gets it open with no key? Just wondering, clarification please. 

Pete, check YouTube, there are a lot of videos on how to pick locks. One of them might help you get this box open.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

max gas said:


> Does the brain have to surrender to Pete if he gets it open with no key? Just wondering, clarification please.


Nope... And yes it is what I said. 9 sticks (3 from 2005) including the one listed on the label.


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

Just throw the whole thing in the fire for a couple hours and send it back to him. If you can't have it, neither can he?

Please don't do that.... Think of the children!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Hey Herfabomber... what's under the label?


the handle,little ninja squid buddy..I already checked under there...no key.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I say don't negotiate with terrorist mice. Call his bluff and pry the thing open! Of course, I don't have a Behike on the line, and you do...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> the handle,little ninja squid buddy..I already checked under there...no key.


Bring it to a locksmith lol, it's worth it LOL


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

I can get it open Pete, just send that box my way and I will tell you whats inside and send the contents back, I promise:biggrin1:....

Hey Ian, if he does surrender, just make sure his fingers aren't crossed so as to fool you! hahahaha well played sir, well played


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm betting on no surrender...

PS - Hey Pete - I should be herfing with Ian and Brian tomorrow night. Anything you want me to say, deliver, etc, etc??


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Bring it to a locksmith lol, it's worth it LOL


Same here. I would call up locksmith's and say do you accept CCs as payment. Or you could go to a spy shop and get the little kit to do it yourself. Pete has got to be squirming over there. A Behike is so close.... yet so far. :doh:

::bowdown: Gotta give it to the Brain. He is super evil and genius-y. Being that creative deserves its props from me. :bowdown:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

well..it's been a while and I'm sure you're all wondering what I'm going to do...

am I going to surrender to that little freakin' mouse?

NEVER!!!!!!!!

surrender is only acceptable when one has no options...and I have plenty of options.

sure..I could probably get a chisel and hammer and break the lock off..but that would be a waste of a perfectly good strong box.

Nope....I'm not gonna use brute force to open the box...I'm gonna use the key.

No,I'm not gonna go to a hardware store and have someone make a key..I'm gonna use the key that The Brain has.

and how am I gonna do that if I don't surrender?

Easy...cuz that little freakin' mouse is gonna send it to me.

I'm not gonna threaten to blow him up...or his friends.....or his neighborhood.....or anything fun or brutish like that.

Nope,I'm gonna use my secret weapon....my sick,twisted mind.

Brain,you've got my king pinned right now,but it's not Checkmate,yet....not even close.

I'll give you 24 hours to send the key,you little freakin' mouse.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I'm betting on no surrender...
> 
> PS - Hey Pete - I should be herfing with Ian and Brian tomorrow night. Anything you want me to say, deliver, etc, etc??


Brian as in Watchman_01, aka Ian's cross country co-worker, aka dogbert/dilbert? if so, very cool


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I'm betting on no surrender...
> 
> PS - Hey Pete - I should be herfing with Ian and Brian tomorrow night. Anything you want me to say, deliver, etc, etc??


Nope..just tell 'em I said Hi and have a great time.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> well..it's been a while and I'm sure you're all wondering what I'm going to do...
> 
> am I going to surrender to that little freakin' mouse?
> 
> ...


The more I watch, the more i like your style!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I'm never gonna count my man out, but... this is certainly a challenge.

Oooh goody... popcorn's done. opcorn:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> Brian as in Watchman_01, aka Ian's cross country co-worker, aka dogbert/dilbert? if so, very cool


YES



ouirknotamuzd said:


> Nope..just tell 'em I said Hi and have a great time.


AND YES!

(I told you he wouldn't surrender! - LOL / ROTFLMAO)


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Oh, did I mention that I may have forgotten to put in a humidification device. Let the panic begin....


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

the_brain said:


> Oh, did I mention that I may have forgotten to put in a humidification device. Let the panic begin....


Genius - devious - maniacal - deviant & dastardly :twisted: Did you have anything to do with the invention of "waterboarding" ??? :tape2:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I'll give you 24 hours to send the key,you little freakin' mouse.


That's epic. This is amazing. I'm so entertained.

Awesome.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

This is the most entertaining bomb I've ever seen on Puff. Mad props to the freakin genius mouse


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

What do the hinges look like Pete? You could always get a hand grinder and grind the hinges off then lift open the box.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LMAO, very nice!

Well done Brain.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> am I going to surrender to that little freakin' mouse?
> 
> NEVER!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


WOW!! This is the best thing on the web!! I'm impressed and can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Oh, did I mention that I may have forgotten to put in a humidification device. Let the panic begin....


LOL!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

So how much fun do you think I'm going to have tomorrow night herfing with Ian & Brian. Think we'll have anything to talk about???


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> So how much fun do you think I'm going to have tomorrow night herfing with Ian & Brian. Think we'll have anything to talk about???


Tony Romo?
Justin Bieber?
Snuggies?


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> So how much fun do you think I'm going to have tomorrow night herfing with Ian & Brian. Think we'll have anything to talk about???


 I thinks the question is, will there be enough alkyhol flowing that you and Ian spill the secrets of the ZK to Brian, so that we non ZK may pick his brain (no pun intended)


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> I thinks the question is, will there be enough alkyhol flowing that you and Ian spill the secrets of the ZK to Brian, so that we non ZK may pick his brain (no pun intended)


The_Brain is "The Brain" for a reason... nuff said!! :amen: :tape2:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Oh, did I mention that I may have forgotten to put in a humidification device. Let the panic begin....


nice try,Mouse..you're far too meticulous to leave anything like that to chance.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Pete, you might as well have made it 24 minutes. I aint takin that offer.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

max gas said:


> What do the hinges look like Pete? You could always get a hand grinder and grind the hinges off then lift open the box.


I already told ya..I'm not going to destroy the box...it'll be opened when that freakin' mouse sends me the key...


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> nice try,Mouse..you're far too meticulous to leave anything like that to chance.





the_brain said:


> Pete, you might as well have made it 24 minutes. I aint takin that offer.


It's like Batman vs. Superman. opcorn:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Pete, you might as well have made it 24 minutes. I aint takin that offer.


we shall see..


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> we shall see..


This just keeps getting better and better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> It's like Batman vs. Superman. opcorn:


 I'm the Batman then. Becauses I'm not an alien in tights.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

bwhite220 said:


> It's like Batman vs. Superman. opcorn:


Never understoodd that, even as a kid. I love Batman, Superman is cheesy. But cmon. With Superman's powers, Batman would be toast in seconds, DC's stupid storylines notwithstanding.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Best bomb ever`!!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Never understoodd that, even as a kid. I love Batman, Superman is cheesy. But cmon. With Superman's powers, Batman would be toast in seconds, DC's stupid storylines notwithstanding.


 I've got a pocket full of kryptonite. F**k superman.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Never understoodd that, even as a kid. I love Batman, Superman is cheesy. But cmon. With Superman's powers, Batman would be toast in seconds, DC's stupid storylines notwithstanding.





the_brain said:


> I've got a pocket full of kryptonite. F**k superman.


Case in point.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

the_brain said:


> I've got a pocket full of kryptonite. F**k superman.


methinks the game is intensifying (if thats possible) wouldnt be surprised if Petes on aplane to Orlando now!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyone else have the Spin Doctors stuck in their head now?


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I actually went to Rage Against the Machine. "Pocket full of shells"


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice, even better call than Spin Doctors.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> I actually went to Rage Against the Machine. "Pocket full of shells"


You meant "bombrack" right?


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

I really hope that our little Herfabomber caves in...

Hes doubted me in to many instances in the past couple weeks, and now its my turn to doubt his ability to hold out.

You had it comin Petey, and now you must lose!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Shibby said:


> I really hope that our little Herfabomber caves in...
> 
> Hes doubted me in to many instances in the past couple weeks, and now its my turn to doubt his ability to hold out.
> 
> You had it comin* Petey*, and now you must lose!


Far be it for me to stick up for the herfabomber, but I know several people named Pete, including my father, and if there is one thing they hate, its being called Petey...I doubt he will forget that comment Shibby

:lolat:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

bwhite220 said:


> It's like Batman vs. Superman. opcorn:


screw Superman....this is more Batman vs. The Joker
if Superman weren't from another planet,he'd just be another dork in a business suit.

well...it's been over 12 hours,so I'll give The Brain a chance to just send me the key before I make my countermove.

last chance,you freakin' little mouse.....the key


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

so my wife asked what i was laughing at and ran through the previous events here.... she damn near peed laughing and said you guys are insane and a bad influence on me....lol


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Shibby said:


> I really hope that our little Herfabomber caves in...
> 
> Hes doubted me in to many instances in the past couple weeks, and now its my turn to doubt his ability to hold out.
> 
> You had it comin Petey, and now you must lose!


perhaps instead of running your mouth,Junior,maybe you should just sit back and take some notes so you can learn a few things about how the grownups take care of things in the real world..and don't just buy the cliff notes,either.

watch and learn,College Boy...watch and learn


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> screw Superman....this is more Batman vs. The Joker


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> screw Superman....this is more Batman vs. The Joker
> if Superman weren't from another planet,he'd just be another dork in a business suit.
> 
> well...it's been over 12 hours,so I'll give The Brain a chance to just send me the key before I make my countermove.
> ...


Pete, this is as close as you get to it without the white flag.....


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

I sense something, a disturbance in the force I haven't felt since..........


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

That's just _COLD!_ Really, really _COLD!!_


----------



## dacken (Aug 23, 2011)

"Well played" That is all


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> That's just _COLD!_ Really, really _COLD!!_


Couldnt have said it better myself. Why would you ever taunt someone with such a wonderful thing inside the box, and force the herfabomber to surrender in order to win. I sense that this standoff may last to long and the cigars will dry out (given that will take a long time).


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> perhaps instead of running your mouth,Junior,maybe you should just sit back and take some notes so you can learn a few things about how the grownups take care of things in the real world..and don't just buy the cliff notes,either.
> 
> watch and learn,College Boy...watch and learn


Yeah, Shibby. Take notes on all of this! _Real _grownups settle things by standoffs in online forums, and seeing who has the biggest Priority package! :smoke2:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Shibby said:


> Couldnt have said it better myself. Why would you ever taunt someone with such a wonderful thing inside the box, and force the herfabomber to surrender in order to win. I sense that this standoff may last to long and the cigars will dry out (given that will take a long time).


Either that or they will join forces and destroy the rest of PUFF, until BIG DADDY SHUCKINS spanks them into next year...


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Conner Conner Conner, you really think the herfabomber would let those sticks dry out? All he has to do is carefully drill several holes in the bottom, and drop that box into a coolidor and they are good...this standoff is far from over


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> Conner Conner Conner, you really think the herfabomber would let those sticks dry out? All he has to do is carefully drill several holes in the bottom, and drop that box into a coolidor and they are good...this standoff is far from over


Joe, Joe, Joe, You really dont remember that the herfabomber said that he wants to preserve the box? Or else he would have just broken it open.. Tisk tisk tisk....


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Shibby said:


> Joe, Joe, Joe, You really dont remember that the herfabomber said that he wants to preserve the box? Or else he would have just broken it open.. Tisk tisk tisk....


I see nothing wrong with a few small holes in the bottom of a strong box, its not like I said he's gonna stomp it with his hooves until it opens:llama::lolat:


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> I see nothing wrong with a few small holes in the bottom of a strong box, its not like I said he's gonna stomp it with his hooves until it opens:llama::lolat:


I dont know man, well have to see how this pans out i guess haha


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Missing the point: Of course Pete could have opened the box by now - duh!! *He wants The Brain to GIVE HIM THE KEY!!* That's the prize, that's the contest, that's the competition, that's the unstoppable force v. the immovable object! Pete can get the contents of that box on his own - the contents are secondary - it's the challenge = who blinks first - who gives in.... to be continued....


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

guys guys guys....this sticks will be fine....The Brain knows full well that I wouldn't surrender,so he made sure that those sticks will last as long as necessary.

and since that little freakin' mouse has decided not to send the key and keep the contents a mystery,I've decided to have a little contest just for fun...I suggest you all enter and have some fun

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-contests/299591-herfabombers-what-did-brain-put-box-contest.html

the King has now been unpinned.

your move,you little freakin' mouse


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

can't see the pics in the first post!!! DYING TO SEE THEM PICTURES>. fix!!!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

jhp612 said:


> can't see the pics in the first post!!! DYING TO SEE THEM PICTURES>. fix!!!


Must be you, I can still see them.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> the King has now been unpinned.
> 
> your move,you little freakin' mouse


Ok, Herfabomber, the contest is cute and you are putting up a really nice prize for the winner, but there is one thing you have not addressed......

Where is the white flag needed to get the key????

Check, 2 moves to mate...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Man, thank god this isn't ZK on ZK...glad that these two have alter ego's!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Man, thank god this isn't ZK on ZK...glad that these two have alter ego's!


This is what happens when you don't post for a couple of days Kipp, your guys run wild....:whip:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well after herfing with Ian and Brian last night and knowing Pete - this could end up being the longest running thread in recent Puff history - because my 2 cents says neither of them is giving in!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Ok, Herfabomber, the contest is cute and you are putting up a really nice prize for the winner, but there is one thing you have not addressed......
> 
> Where is the white flag needed to get the key????
> 
> Check, 2 moves to mate...


well,since you guys were quoting song lyrics earlier...let me quote Dido by saying "there will be no White Flag outside my door"

and it won't be checkmate in 2 moves because I'm not pinned into a corner...I still have plenty of room to move around the board...not to mention that I'm positioning the pieces for my next offensive gambit.

you will send me that key,you little freakin' mouse


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Well after herfing with Ian and Brian last night and knowing Pete - this could end up being the longest running thread in recent Puff history - because my 2 cents says neither of them is giving in!


This is sadly true. There will not be a winner.

Ian wont win because Pete wont give up.
Pete wont win because Ian wont give up.
And we wont win because well never see whats in the box. :bawling:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

don't give up hope yet,Conner....we'll all see what's inside that box because I'm not even close to having run out of ideas...you just have to be a little patient and let things unfold when they're ready to.

that little freakin' mouse will send me that key...it's simply a matter of finding the right incentive for him to do it....and I think I know just the thing.

have a smoke and just wait for the next installment.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> ...let me quote Dido by saying "there will be no White Flag outside my door"


It's not often you hear Dido quoted during a western-style standoff between two warring titans of a community...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> don't give up hope yet,Conner....we'll all see what's inside that box because I'm not even close to having run out of ideas...you just have to be a little patient and let things unfold when they're ready to.
> 
> that little freakin' mouse will send me that key...it's simply a matter of finding the right incentive for him to do it....and I think I know just the thing.
> 
> have a *couple hundred smokes* and just wait for the next *installments*.


fixed that for ya


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> It's not often you hear Dido quoted during a western-style standoff between two warring titans of a community...


which just goes to show that you never know what you're going to see when you sign on to Puff,my little ninja squid buddy


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> which just goes to show that you never know what you're going to see when you sign on to Puff,my little ninja squid dummy


^this


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> don't give up hope yet,Conner....we'll all see what's inside that box because I'm not even close to having run out of ideas...


Do you think I'm out of ideas? I warned you... I'm not just more devious then you imagine, I'm more devious then you can imagine&#8230;..


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Do you think I'm out of ideas? I warned you... I'm not just more devious then you imagine, I'm more devious then you can imagine&#8230;..


and you can't possibly imagine the things that I can imagine...you've just seen the tip of the iceberg..and as you know,there's a whole lotta iceberg under the surface just waiting for you to crash into like The Titanic and sink to your doom,and not even the rodents aboard the S.S. Freakin' Little Mouse are gonna survive when it goes straight to the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I told you guys this was gonna go on for a loooonnngg time! :couch2:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

no it won't,Shawn...this will be over by next week,and then we'll both be rarin' to go for the ZK Troop Rally bombing....you can count on that,Lt. Commander.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> and you can't possibly imagine the things that I can imagine...


*Brain:* I have to give you credit there, you're probably right on that one.

*Pinky:* But I can!!

*Brain:* Thats why I keep you around.....


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

opcorn: Subscribed!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

I think what everyone need to take from this situation, is that these guys are on the same team...can you imagine the devestation these guys can cause when they work together? turns out I can, but everyone else need to look the hell out


----------



## dacken (Aug 23, 2011)

That is a true FML moment

i think it would go something like this 

"Today, I was bombed by The Brain and and a friend of his now my mailbox is in peices" FML


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> I think what everyone need to take from this situation, is that these guys are on the same team...can you imagine the devestation these guys can cause when they work together? turns out I can, but everyone else need to look the hell out


This is how we stay in shape while awaiting our commander's orders.....


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Don't you just love this thread - better than anything on TV right now (at least until college football starts up Thurs - Sat)

Not that I won't keep checking in though .....


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

dacken said:


> That is a true FML moment
> 
> i think it would go something like this
> 
> "Today, I was bombed by The Brain and and *his* *friends* now my mailbox is in peices" FML


there fixed it for ya


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

dacken said:


> That is a true FML moment
> 
> i think it would go something like this
> 
> "Today, I was bombed by *the ZK's* and now my *zip code* is in peices" FML


Fixed more.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


>


Awesome. I'm amazed at how many references are on puff.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Quietville said:


> Awesome. I'm amazed at how many *knuckleheads* are on puff.


that one definitely needed to be fixed


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> that one definitely needed to be fixed


The world needs knuckleheads...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

well.....it's Day 4 and things seemed to have reached something of an impasse.....that little freakin' mouse stands firm in his resolve,as do I and I wouldn't have it any other way.So,I've decided that rather than have those poor victims of this war of wills suffer(i.e. the cigars) I've decided that they put to the use that God and some torcedor in you-know-where made them for,and that's to be smoked...allow me to elaborate.
As you all know,the Great Puff Troop Rally is underway and one of the prizes is a bombing from the ZK.And,as a proud member of that noble group of knuckleheads,I promised that I would do something special via my bombing to commemorate this awesome and most excellent venture to help a bunch of noble guys and gals defend our country. I already had something awesome planned for the winner,because as you all know,Awesome is my middle name,but then something even more awesome fell into my lap.This strong box chock full of cigars from an ISOM.....now THAT'S a helluva bomb prize for the lucky bastard who wins the ZK bombing.
Now,for all you fellas following my "What did that little freakin' mouse put in the box" contest,you're probably asking yourselves,"Heyyyyy....how the hell is there gonna be a winner if you give the strong box to somebody else?"
An excellent question...
Well,the contest will still be in effect because the box will still be locked and the contents unknown,so when The Brain sends the key to the person who wins the box instead of yers truly,I'll simply request that said winner provides me with a list of the contents and pictures as proof and then a winner to the contest will get the prize that I promised

Not to mention,that as far as the war of wills between me and that little freakin' mouse is concerned,it becomes a stalemate because I don't get the goodies in the box and he doesn't get me to surrender.

I can happily accept this as a stalemate if you can,Brain...we can simply do battle another day,if you so choose.

Oh..and Brain?....if you think for one second that I won't do what I said I'm going to do in front of the entire Puff community......

try me...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

WOW! :jaw:



ouirknotamuzd said:


> well.....it's Day 4 and things seemed to have reached something of an impasse.....that little freakin' mouse stands firm in his resolve,as do I and I wouldn't have it any other way.So,I've decided that rather than have those poor victims of this war of wills suffer(i.e. the cigars) I've decided that they put to the use that God and some torcedor in you-know-where made them for,and that's to be smoked...allow me to elaborate.
> As you all know,the Great Puff Troop Rally is underway and one of the prizes is a bombing from the ZK.And,as a proud member of that noble group of knuckleheads,I promised that I would do something special via my bombing to commemorate this awesome and most excellent venture to help a bunch of noble guys and gals defend our country. I already had something awesome planned for the winner,because as you all know,Awesome is my middle name,but then something even more awesome fell into my lap.This strong box chock full of cigars from an ISOM.....now THAT'S a helluva bomb prize for the lucky bastard who wins the ZK bombing.
> Now,for all you fellas following my "What did that little freakin' mouse put in the box" contest,you're probably asking yourselves,"Heyyyyy....how the hell is there gonna be a winner if you give the strong box to somebody else?"
> An excellent question...
> ...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow Pete. That's one heck of a troop rally prize bomb. If Brain agrees, there's going to be one happy BOTL once it's received. Sounds like it has sticks that most of us can only dream about. Since both of you maniacs aren't budging, giving it away is the only option.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hmmmm........... Check???

Quite a move methinks.....


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

wow, unbelievable moves in this match


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

wow...you guys are crazy...wow


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

a) This may violate the gifting of gifted cigars. Surrender is the only option I see. 

b) You could also set up your own raffle with the proceeds going to the rally if that is what you want. That would bring new money to it. Sell 50-100 tickets (I would do a specific #) at $5 each and you have yourself some capital for the Dave's. Just throwing an idea out there.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> well.....it's Day 4 and things seemed to have reached something of an impasse.....that little freakin' mouse stands firm in his resolve,as do I and I wouldn't have it any other way.So,I've decided that rather than have those poor victims of this war of wills suffer(i.e. the cigars) I've decided that they put to the use that God and some torcedor in you-know-where made them for,and that's to be smoked...allow me to elaborate.
> As you all know,the Great Puff Troop Rally is underway and one of the prizes is a bombing from the ZK.And,as a proud member of that noble group of knuckleheads,I promised that I would do something special via my bombing to commemorate this awesome and most excellent venture to help a bunch of noble guys and gals defend our country. I already had something awesome planned for the winner,because as you all know,Awesome is my middle name,but then something even more awesome fell into my lap.This strong box chock full of cigars from an ISOM.....now THAT'S a helluva bomb prize for the lucky bastard who wins the ZK bombing.
> Now,for all you fellas following my "What did that little freakin' mouse put in the box" contest,you're probably asking yourselves,"Heyyyyy....how the hell is there gonna be a winner if you give the strong box to somebody else?"
> An excellent question...
> ...


*Brain:* Ok, glad I scanned around and read this before I launched my next phase. (A Tell-Tale Heart inspired contest. In this case the "Tell-Tail Key") It's all written up and ready to go, but now needs some modification to get the Herfabomber back in the game&#8230;.

*Pinky:* But think of all the good it would do for the rally and the troops!!!

*Brain:* Grrr&#8230; Your right, this was a nice move by the Hefabomber, truly going for our soft spot&#8230; But we put a lot of effort into that one, really had him cornered, I had more plans&#8230;

*Pinky:* Come on Brain, for the rally

*Brain:* Pinky, your right&#8230; OK Herfabomber we accept your offer for a draw on this contest.

*Pinky:* How sweet of you....

*Brain:* THIS CONTEST PINKY!! Just this contest&#8230;.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I can see it now: The winner of the bomb get the box, opens it, and finds out that he/she also guessed correctly in the contest and thus get bombed again. Think of the devastation!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

AWWWWW.....how sweet. The Brain has a soft spot for the Herfabomber. I can't wait to see pictures of you two tip-toeing thru a flowery field.



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Ok, glad I scanned around and read this before I launched my next phase. (A Tell-Tale Heart inspired contest. In this case the "Tell-Tail Key") It's all written up and ready to go, but now needs some modification to get the Herfabomber back in the game&#8230;.
> 
> *Pinky:* But think of all the good it would do for the rally and the troops!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## At Game7 (Sep 24, 2011)

max gas said:


> AWWWWW.....how sweet. The Brain has a soft spot for the Herfabomber. I can't wait to see pictures of you two tip-toeing thru a flowery field.


DO NOT WAN'T TO SEE.:jaw:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

max gas said:


> AWWWWW.....how sweet. The Brain has a soft spot for the Herfabomber. I can't wait to see pictures of you two tip-toeing thru a flowery field.


The sweet spot is the Troop Rally which is still open for donations....


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> a) This may violate the gifting of gifted cigars.


*Brain:* There is a written exception to this rule when the troops are involved.



ouirknotamuzd said:


> Oh..and Brain?....if you think for one second that I won't do what I said I'm going to do in front of the entire Puff community......
> 
> try me...


*Brain:* For the record, this never even crossed my mind. This is why I immediately called off my end game when you posted this.

*Pinky:* It would have been cool, we were going to start a "Tell-Tail Key" contest, and the winner was getting the key. We assumed they would then send it to you, out of fear of death by Hefabomb, but no key from Brain....

*Brain:* Yes, but once Herefabomber posted that he was sending it no matter what, we knew this was done. Draw it is... This time.....


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> a) This may violate the gifting of gifted cigars. Surrender is the only option I see.


I think this is an unwritten rule, open to perception, but I think it is more on selling of gifted cigars to make a profit.

There are many noobs who only have gifted cigars, so to be active may have to gift a gifted cigar.

I personally have no problem, with someone gifting a cigar I have given them, once it leaves my possession it is theirs to do with as they see fit. I would rather see it re-gifted than to sit and go unused.

:focus:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> a) This may violate the gifting of gifted cigars. Surrender is the only option I see.


No.... he is gifting away a bribe, sooooo only thing i see left to do is drum up some rally cries and get some troop donations going!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

kapathy said:


> No.... he is gifting away a bribe, sooooo only thing i see left to do is drum up some rally cries and get some troop donations going!


I completely agree with Kevin, c'mon guys we can't let the a Mouse and a.... what the herfabomber get in the last bang for the troops

:woohoo:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well here is my take. Having personally met Ian & pm'd Pete so much I feel like I know him - what you have here is 2 giants both making a magnanimous offer (look that up Kipp) for the ultimate benefit of the TROOPS & setting aside their own egos & setting an example for all of us to follow. Props to both of you!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

magnaniwho now? anyway, i agree with Shawn and Kevin...Pete and Ian made a noble decision....i can't wait to see the fireworks AFTER the rally though...its gonna be awsome


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow now that's a big and nice move on both of you guys parts.
Now their will be 5 winning parties,
The troops
The winner of the black box
The winner of the guess from the black box
And last but not least both of guys win by not letting the other guy have a victory.

The more I read on puff the more I wish other people gave to the troops/charities like lots of the members on here do. I was planning to be done donating to the troops because I've spent to much this month already, but after this move I'm gonna try to find something else to give.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> a) This may violate the gifting of gifted cigars. Surrender is the only option I see.
> 
> b) You could also set up your own raffle with the proceeds going to the rally if that is what you want. That would bring new money to it. Sell 50-100 tickets (I would do a specific #) at $5 each and you have yourself some capital for the Dave's. Just throwing an idea out there.


I thought about that too.......I don't want to violate the spirit of the concept of gifting cigars....in essence,they were a gift and gifted cigars should never be sold,but when a BOTL goes above and beyond to donate a shitload of cigars to the troops,I have the right to show my appreciation in a way that I see fit.....and I think Ian wouldn't be offended if I did that.

whaddya say,ya little freakin' mouse?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

max gas said:


> AWWWWW.....how sweet. The Brain has a soft spot for the Herfabomber. I can't wait to see pictures of you two tip-toeing thru a flowery field.


Dude,I just ate...don't make meu


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

scroll up Pete, i'm pretty sure he said it was draw....and you know the "helpin the troops" idea hit his soft spot, you sneaky herfabombing llama you....

btw.........i completely respect the fact that you guys can put aside the war, for the troops, it couldn't happen for a better cause...you guys are definitely examples for us all, as shawn said....props to you guys, I'm proud to be in the same community with you both


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

apollyon9515 said:


> Wow now that's a big and nice move on both of you guys parts.
> Now their will be 5 winning parties,
> The troops
> The winner of the black box
> ...


John....you don't have to broke to give to the troops,yaknow...believe me when I say that neither Ian nor I sold any body parts to contribute to the Rally....anybody who gives to the troops no matter how much is a winner.....size doesn't matter....it's the spirit of the gesture that counts.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Well here is my take. Having personally met Ian & pm'd Pete so much I feel like I know him - what you have here is 2 giants both making a magnanimous offer (look that up Kipp) for the ultimate benefit of the TROOPS & setting aside their own egos & setting an example for all of us to follow. Props to both of you!


Reminds me of a fortune cookie I got once. "Magnanimity earns universal respects" still not sure I know what the hell that means.

Seriously guys, the two of you are insane and exceedingly generous. It has been a pleasure watching the action the last few months.
Thanks

(gonna go pray that I win the ZK bombing)


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> John....you don't have to broke to give to the troops,yaknow...believe me when I say that neither Ian nor I sold any body parts to contribute to the Rally....anybody who gives to the troops no matter how much is a winner.....size doesn't matter....it's the spirit of the gesture that counts.


I know its the thought behind it but believe it or not I'm a tighwad, so I like to get the biggest bang for my buck generally specially when donating to a good cause like this. The problem or maybe a life saver is I'm just now starting to post in any other section besides the general section and finding all kinds of fun stuff to spend my money on heh.

Also I might not should have put winners, I was thinking more along the lines of happy campers and trying to make a joke about you and the brain both winning by not letting the other guy win. Been at work for 18:15 hours so far today so I'm starting to get a lil tired.


----------



## At Game7 (Sep 24, 2011)

"Cigars for Troops", I assume there is a thread about this somewhere but I'm just not smart enough to find it. 

Would someone be so kind as to point me in the right direction or at least top line it for me?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

At Game7 said:


> "Cigars for Troops", I assume there is a thread about this somewhere but I'm just not smart enough to find it.
> 
> Would someone be so kind as to point me in the right direction or at least top line it for me?


The Great Puff Troop Rally!!!! 2011


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Well here is my take. Having personally met Ian & pm'd Pete so much I feel like I know him - what you have here is 2 giants both making a magnanimous offer (look that up Kipp) for the ultimate benefit of the TROOPS & setting aside their own egos & setting an example for all of us to follow. Props to both of you!


I love it when shawn gets drunk and makes words up! :loco:


----------



## At Game7 (Sep 24, 2011)

the_brain said:


> The Great Puff Troop Rally!!!! 2011


Thanks


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I thought about that too.......I don't want to violate the spirit of the concept of gifting cigars....in essence,they were a gift and gifted cigars should never be sold,but when a BOTL goes above and beyond to donate a shitload of cigars to the troops,I have the right to show my appreciation in a way that I see fit.....and I think Ian wouldn't be offended if I did that.
> 
> whaddya say,ya little freakin' mouse?


I was mostly saying it is a lighthearted way. Mostly b/c I want surrender and to see what is inside! :rant:

I too agree that gifted cigars being donated somewhere is kosher with me whether it be troops or just some freebies to a BOTL. :nod: 
Reselling or re-passing or re-PIFing or re-MAWing is a different animal IMO. :nono:

Guess I'll have to wait a few weeks to see the goods like everyone else. out:


----------

